# Did You Ever Talk to Someone and Find They Weren't Listening To What You Were Saying?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2014)

Or acknowledge that someone is talking to you, but you completely ignore their words?  Today if football Sunday, and I've learned a long time ago, that if I had something important to say to my husband during a game, especially a home-team game during a critical play, I should wait until the commercial.   Other than that, he hears what I'm saying, as I'm not a chatterbox, so I don't wear him out. layful:

To be fair, there's times I'm listening to a statement on the TV or radio, and completely block him out until it's over.  Then I apologize and ask him to repeat what he was saying.  He's pretty understanding.

I've heard of rude people who cut off right in the middle of a conversation with someone to read and reply to a text message, or cellphone call.  I'm not around many people like that, but it has to be irritating.  I know I'd be too respectful to do it to others.

Even at the check-out line in a store, if my phone rings I know it's my hubby, and I tell him quickly that I'll call him back.  I won't do that to the cashier even, I've seen others do it and I find it to be very rude.

How about you, ever go unheard, or block somebody else out?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm the same as you SB I would never be so rude as to block someone out  ( even the most boring of people)...or take a call on my mobile  unless it was an emergency.. while someone is talking to me.

I have had it happen to me many times , and it's damn rude.

 I just walk away...


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 9, 2014)

Sometimes you just have to block people out.

Try riding the subways and listening to every crazy that wants to tell you their story. Or when the Watchtower people ring your doorbell. Or when your mother-in-law starts to tell you what she doesn't like about you ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 9, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Sometimes you just have to block people out.
> 
> Try riding the subways and listening to every crazy that wants to tell you their story. Or when the Watchtower people ring your doorbell. Or when your mother-in-law starts to tell you what she doesn't like about you ...



Or when someone yells at you to not walk across the floor she just washed in your dirty shoes.... oh wait, that was me.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 9, 2014)

Huh? I'm  sorry seabreeze  were you saying something?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2014)

Weisenheimer!  :yes:


----------



## Falcon (Nov 9, 2014)

Many times when I was teaching.


----------



## Lee (Nov 9, 2014)

When I know he is not really listening that is the time to tell him about the balance on the Visa bill.


----------



## Oceana (Nov 10, 2014)

Friends who've been married for ever. He has a hearing aid, she talks incessantly. He turns off his hearing aid but is so good at just saying" yes dear" that as far as we know she hasn't working it out yet! they're lovely people.


----------



## drifter (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes, it used to happen occasionally. I always just quit talking. Most often it wasn't noticed.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Sometimes you just have to block people out.
> 
> Try riding the subways and listening to every crazy that wants to tell you their story. Or when the Watchtower people ring your doorbell. Or when your mother-in-law starts to tell you what she doesn't like about you ...




No-one talks to strangers on the tube in London...:darth:


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 11, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> No-one talks to strangers on the tube in London...:darth:



From a Londoner ...



> Once, while I was abroad, a man stood up in a tube carriage and started  screaming "GEORGE BUSH!" at me for reasons I still haven't figured out.  Another time, a businessman repeated the alphabet all the way through  again and again until I gave him a doughnut. Strangers talking to each  other in big cities is unnatural. No good can come of it.


The Guardian

I think that same George Bush guy found me as well ...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2014)

From a londoner....who was 'abroad' does that mean he was on a tube in America?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 11, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> From a londoner....who was 'abroad' does that mean he was on a tube in America?



Yes.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 11, 2014)

I attract nuts..I only wish I could attract lottery wins as easily..


----------



## Melody1948 (Nov 12, 2014)

I love older people.  I am old myself, coming up to 72.  But; I hate chatters, as soon as they see you, they start talking and it is non stop until you walk away.  I think that is one of the reasons I don't like to be on the phone listening to someone talk their heads off.  They must be just lonely, but I am not the type to be a sounding board over and over again.  

I am sure they think I am not listening to what they are saying,  but usually it is just that I already know the outcome.


----------



## TabbyAnn (Dec 14, 2014)

Twixie said:


> I attract nuts..I only wish I could attract lottery wins as easily..



Me too !!!


----------



## Cookie (Dec 14, 2014)

When someone talks to me like they're making a speech in long paragraphs without a break, I lose the gist and stop listening, waiting for the 'speech' to end.  I sometimes wait til they take a breath and interrupt with a question, but risk them getting annoyed.  What's to be done?


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 14, 2014)

Knowledge speaks but wisdom listens!


----------



## 911 (Dec 16, 2014)

When I was still a police officer, people were very attentive, for the most part, while I was speaking. Answering me was a different story.


----------

